# Chomping Hippo Toy! Pics and Vid!



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

After the success with the waddling duck:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7032-quack-quack.html

I decided to give the hippo a try from the same book. I think I like him more than the duck!

Here are some final pics:




















Here's a video of him chomping away:

http://www.nickbee.com/vids/hippo.wmv

Like the duck he's made entirely of poplar expect for his oak eyes and tusks. The body and head are a glue up of two pieces of 3/4" wood which makes for some cool book matched grain. He's finished with a few coats on mineral oil to keep him kid safe. I need to make one for myself! These toys are very fun! Next is the leaping frog from the same book. 

Here are a few pics of how he went together:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Now that's just too cool!!!!

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Neat Toy Nick  good job 

But I don't see the string to pull it around .....but then, it would be a great push toy for the drag race with the duck 



=======


----------

